# DIY Guide: 2012 Tiguan OEM bi-xenon retrofit (without AFS)



## davc (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi guys just did a conversion to the OEM bi-xenons with the help of forum member hugo alvim and gathered info around the web. thought i write out a guide on our experiences since there is none on the web. this installation seems to be the cheapest and easiest way if you want to install the factory Bi-Xenons with out needing the control unit for central electric (listed on kufatec) or wires passing through the firewall (GTI Bi-Xenon retrofit). 

*please note:* this installation doesn't cover the AFS unit that might be required in some countries to make the car legal. i take no responsibility for this mod. you do it at your own risk.

*Tools you need:*

Trox T20 and T15
2x modified Bobby Pins you would need to file one end of the pins down (see pic)
barrel crimp tool 













*Parts you need:*
OEM headlight assembly with ballast and bulbs (i wouldn't go after market..might fry your electronics)
VW 10pin to 14pin Bi-Xenon headlight adapter (you can DIY this if you wish part numbers listed)
electrical tape


i personally would just buy a adapter from ebay or kufatec 
kufatec










Ebay











*here is the parts list for the adapters:*

1J0973737 14pin Female male pole connector 
1J0973837 10pin male pole connector 
N 103 361 05 1.5mm male pins
N 103 189 05 2.8mm male pins
N 103 358 07 1.5mm female pins
N 906 844 05 2.8mm female pins




*Adapter wiring diagram:* as long as you have the 7 wires (highlight in red) connected correctly the Bi-xenons should work. (x) stands for not connected

1 (AFS) (CAN +)
2 (AFS) (CAN -)
3 (AFS) (x)
(servomotor)	1-----------	4 Cornering light motor (Power supply)
(servomotor)	2(x)
(servomotor)	3---------14 (x)
(DRL) 4---------12 jump with 10 (DRL)
(Ground) 5---------5 connected with 7 (Ground)
(low light) 6--------6 Xenon
(Corner) 7--------(x) cut and connected with 5
(hight) 8--------11 (shutter)
(direction) 9--------9 (direction)
(Parking) 10-------10 (Parking)(jump with wire 4-12)
8 (x)
13 (x)
1,2,3,8,13(x)


*NOTE: *If you bought the kufatec adapters you would need to jump the DRL wires 12 with 10. If you bought some Ebay adapter with a long wire coming out from pin4 thats not connected to anything you would need to cut that, then connected up to pin 12 with a N 103 189 05 2.8mm male pin head. then jump it with wire 10.


(1) Take out the old headlight assembly. you don't need to take out the front grill but you'll need to take out the screws to loosen the upper plate that's holding the headlight.






























this screw is hard to get to. you'll need a magnetic tipped screw driver or a thin long plier to get the screw out from the small hole after you unscrew it with the trox.











(2) pull back the headlight assembly then pull up, slowly slide it out. 
(3) put in the Bi-Xenon assembly and connect the adapters.
(4) open and pull out the fuse holder protection lower left side of the steering wheel.

at this stage you could choose to take out the whole plastic panel for easier access. i choose not to because its a pain in the ass. 

(5) unscrew the fuse box and take it down










(6)unclip the central electronic harness BLACK and BROWN










(7) take out the the harness from its holder shell. easily done by pressing the tabs at the end of the harness and pull on the wires. 

(8) slide the harness open. take out pins 7 ,8, 28 you'll need the modified bobby pins to get the pins out. 

(9) move to pin 6 to 7












(10) move pin 8 to 28 (you will need to cut the pin heads of the 8 and 28, then connect the smaller pin head of the 28 to that of the 8 or else it wont fit in the harness slot. )











(11) jump the pin 28 wire on the BLACK harness to that of the pin 28 on the Brown harness. 

(12) put everything back together and get out your VCDS cable.

Use VCDS. select Central electric 9

Byte 14: check Bi-xenon with shutter installed
Byte 15: check Daytime Running Lights (via separate lights) active
Byte 15: un-check DRL with MDF+
Byte 17: check Bi-xenon without additional high beam
Byte 18: 04 - lighting Golf GTI (yes, we will use Golf GTI lighting to works)


the LED DRL should turn on when you switch it, high beam/low beam turn signal should all be working.

i'm still checking my coding for this as the coding hugo provided me wasn't enough to stop the warning lights to come on for the lighting and warnings for DRL not connected on MFD. His how ever worked fine with out warnings. 

finally you can adjust the height of the beam with a Hexkey manually on the white plastic slot behind the low beam assembly to dip it lower since there is no AFS.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

Good write up. One question, why did you have to move wires? I did the conversion on my B8 A4 and it was as simple as replacing the lights, kufatec adapter and some VCDS to release xenons.


----------



## davc (Nov 1, 2012)

TIGSEL said:


> Good write up. One question, why did you have to move wires? I did the conversion on my B8 A4 and it was as simple as replacing the lights, kufatec adapter and some VCDS to release xenons.



because there is no power going to the LED DRL if you dont jump the wires of the kufatec adapter. also the LED DRL will turn off if you start the engine. on kufatec they want you to buy the control unit for central electric $300 euro with the adapters if your tiguan is 2010+ rather then buying that installing it , switching the wires is the easier solution.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Great write up :thumbup: I plan on getting these headlights come january.


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## davc (Nov 1, 2012)

big thanks to hugo alvim been the first guy to attempt this on this forum. i have now fixed all the MDF errors, VCDS coding updated. remember to manually tweak the beam height with the HEXKEY so you wont blind people when going over speed humps. for me dipping it slightly works perfect.


----------



## pandaedward (Dec 4, 2012)

Great work! I am planning exactly the same project on my Tiguan. 

Still a bit unclear in your instruction, I bought the adapter from Ebay, each has a very long cable and I think it's for high beam shutter. 

Are you saying I should cut the wire on the adapter and jump 10 and 12 together? What's the pin N10318905 for exactly? Is it just for jumping because we have 2 excessive pin heads available? 

Quote: " 
NOTE: If you bought the kufatec adapters you would need to jump the DRL wires 12 with 10. If you bought some Ebay adapter with a long wire coming out from pin4 thats not connected to anything you would need to cut that, then connected up to pin 12 with a N 103 189 05 2.8mm male pin head. then jump it with wire 10. 
"


----------



## davc (Nov 1, 2012)

pandaedward said:


> Great work! I am planning exactly the same project on my Tiguan.
> 
> Still a bit unclear in your instruction, I bought the adapter from Ebay, each has a very long cable and I think it's for high beam shutter.
> 
> ...


 did you check the wiring diagram i did for the adapters? there is a few different adapters for the Tiguan on ebay some are for GTI etc... what pin is your long wire coming out of? 

you need to connect pin4 to pin 12 since the long cable is not connected to anything. you will need to switch out the connector head so it slots into the adapter pin housing. jumping 10-12 should be done in the middle of the wire. you will only need to strip like 2cm worth of wire in the middle then connect them together. 

you need to check the wiring diagram first its pretty clear.


----------



## pandaedward (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi, 

Thanks a lot for your reply!  

I have got this one from Ebay: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Xenon-Bi-Xe...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2ebd92c022&vxp=mtr 

I had an unsuccessful attempt to install the headlight last weekend, so the adapter is still hanging in my vehicle. I will remove it and check back on your instruction shortly.


----------



## davc (Nov 1, 2012)

pandaedward said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply!
> 
> ...


 looks like the adapter has already got the right MALE pin head (you should double check) attached. if that's the case, all you have to do is make it shorter and slot it in the adapter on the corresponding pin hole.


----------



## pandaedward (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi there, 

I am stuck at the adapter wiring. My adapter bought from Ebay has a complete different wiring than your wiring diagram. 

Did you get this from Kufatec? http://www.kufatec.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=5_150&products_id=792 

It has a very long shutter wire coming out from Pin 11. It is not the same one as your pictured above. 

Your one looks like for Jetta: 
http://www.kufatec.com/index.php?ma...ducts_id=351&zenid=o9lio2d5c7e3f86rd4i9g67b94 

Or Touareg: 
http://www.kufatec.com/index.php?ma...ucts_id=1227&zenid=o9lio2d5c7e3f86rd4i9g67b94


----------



## pandaedward (Dec 4, 2012)

My adapter: 

Halogen -- Bi-xenon 

Pin 3 -- pin 14 
pin 5 -- pin 5 
pin 6 -- pin 6 
pin 7 -- pin 7 
pin 10 -- pin 10 
x -- pin 11 (high beam shutter, very long wire)


----------



## davc (Nov 1, 2012)

pandaedward said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am stuck at the adapter wiring. My adapter bought from Ebay has a complete different wiring than your wiring diagram.
> 
> ...


 yes thats the kufatec one. you have to choose 2012. it looks like your adapter is for the pre 2012 model without the the LED DRL wire. i guess at this stage you could rewire yours to match the diagram that would be the cheapest option or buy one from kufatec.


----------



## hugo alvim (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi David, great DIY guide. 

Some times I have a message error in MFD (low light left). Do you receive this message? 

I suspect a bad contact in the connector. 

Regards


----------



## davc (Nov 1, 2012)

no errors at all after i coded with VCDS. to me it sounds like a connection problem on the wires.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Great write up:beer: ill be doing this in the future


----------



## pandaedward (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi davc

Just another quick question. Have you tried without having to do the connector pin swap? Will it work just to have headlight with adapter (bridgeing pin 10 and 12 may required) installed and a VCDS coding? Instead of swapping pins on the black/brown connectors etc..

I asked this because checking the Elsawin current flow map, the pins are simply unassigned. 

*Pin 6, 7 and 8 in the black connector (Connector A)*









*Pin 28, black*
http://homepages.vodafone.co.nz/~edwardy/Screen Shot 2012-12-10 at 3.11.02 PM (2).png

*Pin 28, brown connector (Connector C)*









Thanks,


----------



## davc (Nov 1, 2012)

i did try it with out the central electric wiring done. but the LED DRL will switch off when i start the ignition. i guess you could test it out as well.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Quick question. Im starting to source everything I need. Do you have to run a 10-14 pin harness for the headlights? Can you get away with just getting the new xenon headlight connector housing and redo the wiring?


----------



## pandaedward (Dec 4, 2012)

I have a feeling that we can avoid doing the pin swap and wire jump etc... by coding byte 18 to a suitable HEX or a suitable number value. 

But I can't confirm the theory though.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Would anyone who has performed the swap care to sell me their halogen headlights?


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

ZLEB said:


> Would anyone who has performed the swap care to sell me their halogen headlights?


 I will. But its gonna be about another month before I do it.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

BrownBag said:


> I will. But its gonna be about another month before I do it.


 Pm'd you


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

The people who did this already. Did you guys hook up the cornering feature too? Like the power module for cornering and control unit?


----------



## Wynnston (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi, 

I too am also sourcing parts to do this install, but I want to keep things as close to genuine as possible. 

I was wondering where I best source the headlights, ballast, globes?

I am assuming to do it properly I would need.

- The headlights
- Two Ballasts & Globes
- A new central electric module ( I assume I wont have to do any wiring harness hax )
- A couple of those Halogen to Bi-Xenon adapters
- An AFS module
- An Auto-Leveling Sensor

Even though I want as close to genuine as possible I accept that I wont have the washers. Is there anything else that I've missed?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Wynnston said:


> Hi,
> 
> I too am also sourcing parts to do this install, but I want to keep things as close to genuine as possible.
> 
> ...


Where are you located? You can send me a PM and I can price them out for you. 

As for the auto leveling sensor you would need this kit
http://www.kufatec.com/index.php?ma...ucts_id=1083&zenid=cjigkk6gl0369cfnrgumc0o9p0

I can price you headlights, ballast, bulbs and AFS.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Did you ever get everything working properly?


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

ZLEB said:


> Did you ever get everything working properly?


Big negative. Everything works I just dont have LED DRLs. So about 10 days ago I ended up ordering a new harness for Kufatec. They told me it will take 4-6 weeks to get :facepalm: FML. Once it shows up I will recode the car and see what happens. davc wiring diagram didnt work for me.


----------



## pandaedward (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi there,

A bit unclear on Step 10. 

Instruction: we need to pop pin 8 and 28 out. Then move pin 8 to 28. What about the existing pin 28? Where is it gonna go to? 

Is it not gonna connect to anything but the pin 28 of the brown connector?


----------



## pandaedward (Dec 4, 2012)

"
Hi there,

I followed the instruction precisely and all lights are working as expected!

One problem is that the lighting error light is showing on the dashboard, and VAG comm seems not able to connect to 09 Centre Elec. module.

Any suggestions?

"

This is resolved, please disregard


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

pandaedward said:


> Hi there,
> 
> A bit unclear on Step 10.
> 
> ...


Thasts where I ran into problems.


----------



## pandaedward (Dec 4, 2012)

BrownBag said:


> Thasts where I ran into problems.


 I figured out, the removed wire 28 on black connector should connect to wire 28 of the brown (yellow) connector. 

Just peel off somewhere on wire 28 (on yellow connector) a little bit and connect the wire 28 (from black connector) to it. 

Finally everything is working fine for me. 










Thanks for your writeup davc!


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

pandaedward said:


> I figured out, the removed wire 28 on black connector should connect to wire 28 of the brown (yellow) connector.
> 
> Just peel off somewhere on wire 28 (on yellow connector) a little bit and connect the wire 28 (from black connector) to it.
> 
> ...


 So your tailights work also, no bulb out or anything?


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Also what did you do in byte 18?


----------



## pandaedward (Dec 4, 2012)

Basically I was not able to release any pin out from either the black or yellow connector. Luckily I have a spare wire with pin, just like this: 










What I have done: 

1. On black connector, cut wire 7. Slide the spare pin we discussed above into pin 6. By default, pin 6 is empty, so we can use our own spare pin and insert into No.6. Now connect the wire of pin 6 to the formerly pin 7 wire you just cut. Remember to tape both pin 6 and 7, make sure they are not short circuit with anything. 

2. On black connector, cut wire 8 and 28. Now pin 8 will not be connecting to anything, tape where u cut it. Move the wire 8 and connect it to pin 28. Wire 28 will be needed in the next step. 

3. Pull wire 28 above, make sure it is long enough to reach the yellow connector. On the yellow connector, find wire 28, peel off a little bit until you see the cooper wire. Connect the wire 28 in step 2 from black connector to where you just peeled off. Tape them and make sure they contacted perfectly. 

I set byte 18 to 04 VW Golf GTI. All lighting are functioned properly. Only problem is every time I start the engine and it is doing the self check, it complains about Front Side lights, but the error message will be gone after 2 to 3 seconds. I still don't know how to resolve this pain.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

pandaedward said:


> Basically I was not able to release any pin out from either the black or yellow connector. Luckily I have a spare wire with pin, just like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Will I did up ordering a brand new Kufatec harness but now I have to wait 4-6 weeks until it shows up. I think I will try it again and see if I can get it to work. I had everything working but once i went into byte 18 and switched it over to 04 I would lose the outer taillights. Im still thinking it had something to do with the wiring under the dash. I also have added the hightline BCM and still didnt work for me.


----------



## pandaedward (Dec 4, 2012)

So far I have identified only 1 issue. When gear is shifted to Reverse, occasionally MFD is showing a warning: Check Left Front Side Light. This error will go away as soon as the gear is shifted to D or P. Then no error message or warning light afterwards. 

Pending a VCDS research to resolve this.


----------



## sunbunz17 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi Pandaedward, 

I am still in the research stage so trying to draw the picture with as much info as possible.  
I haven't purchased any parts yet as I want to make sure I have all the info required. 

Just a few questions regarding the steps you have mentioned. 



 For Step.1 - I am assuming that's connector A? 

 For Step.1 - You mentioned pin 6 is empty, and then you mentioned connect the wire of pin 6 to the formerly pin 7? I am confused. 

 For Step.2 - I assume that's connect B? (the one in middle?) 

 So exactly which wires did you jump for the eBay adaptor? I am trying to draw the picture using davc's post but ......  

 Set Byte 18 to 04 Golf GTI, have you tried to set to 30 or 51? (for Tiguan)? I am wondering if they will work without any error code. 










 

Thanks. 




pandaedward said:


> Basically I was not able to release any pin out from either the black or yellow connector. Luckily I have a spare wire with pin, just like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pandaedward (Dec 4, 2012)

1. Correct, it is connector A. 

2. Forget about cutting wires. Just eject pin 7 from connector A, and insert it into pin 6. Pin 6 is empty by default. 

3. No, it is still the connector A, just a different pin now. 

4. Ebay adapter didn't work for me. On Kufatec adapter, there are 2 connectors on each side. Focus on the one with 14 pin. Jump pin 10 with 12. 

5. I did try it. 30 or 51 didn't work. 

By the way, your VCDS version is very old.


----------



## sunbunz17 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks Pandaedward, 

The VCDS diagram was found online, from some Golf forum. LOL. I was just using it as a rough reference.  

I am planning to get a set of the headlights from Europe, but don't think it comes with AFS or Auto level. It's not a big concern for me, and I will have to tilt it down if they are blinding the car in front.  I just hope it doesn't cause any issue with VCDs changing. 

A couple more questions. 
1. So regarding point.2, pin 7 will be empty after the mod? 
2. For the Kufatec adapter, there are 2 extra thin cables. So I just cut them out and don't connect to anything? 
3. I thought those 2 thin cables are for Highbeam, however I may be wrong as I don't have any adapters or cables to compare/look at. I assume your highbeam works just fine without connecting the 2 cables from the adapter?? 

Have you fixed the issue you have, where it throws a warning when you put in reverse? 

Sorry for answering so many questions. There are too many different posts out there about fitting Bi Xenon, but some are for Jetta, some for Golf, and each of them seems to be slightly different.  



pandaedward said:


> 1. Correct, it is connector A.
> 
> 2. Forget about cutting wires. Just eject pin 7 from connector A, and insert it into pin 6. Pin 6 is empty by default.
> 
> ...


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

These pin release tools worked for me: 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001BFQ3UY/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 

http://www.amazon.com/Lisle-56500-Terminal-Tool/dp/B0009OR906/ref=pd_sim_auto_1 

Also AFS and autolevel are standard with all xenons but will only work if you do a complete retrofit 

http://www.kufatec.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=5_150&products_id=1083 

Lights: 


http://www.ebay.de/itm/NEU-VW-Tigua...893776496?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item4d0ace5670 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/VW-Tiguan-Le...798594917?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item2c6c7b8365


----------



## sunbunz17 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi Tigsel, 

The one from your first eBay link is exactly the one I bought last night. 
Interestingly, the seller put another set on sale with the exact pictures....hmmm.. should I worry? LOL hahahah. 

The seller said its 100% complete but I can't verify it using the pictures. 
I hope it comes with AFS and auto leveling like you suggested.  

Thanks btw. 



TIGSEL said:


> These pin release tools worked for me:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001BFQ3UY/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

sunbunz17 said:


> Hi Tigsel,
> 
> The one from your first eBay link is exactly the one I bought last night.
> Interestingly, the seller put another set on sale with the exact pictures....hmmm.. should I worry? LOL hahahah.
> ...


 They look complete to me, pictures #4,5 show both (AFS and xenon) modules attached. You will also get a better beam pattern from those e-codes than the US version.


----------



## pandaedward (Dec 4, 2012)

davc said:


> i did try it with out the central electric wiring done. but the LED DRL will switch off when i start the ignition. i guess you could test it out as well.


Hi davc,

Have you observed any error code so far?


----------



## adurkia (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey Guys new here, I just want to check 

Has anyone completed a full AFS install ? 

I bought the Headlight Kit from ebay with Ballast/AFS unit and Kafutech's AFS retro fit kit. 

Will I need anythign else ? 

Tyvm


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

adurkia said:


> Hey Guys new here, I just want to check
> 
> Has anyone completed a full AFS install ?
> 
> ...


 Make sure to get an install instruction from Kufatec


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

TIGSEL said:


> Make sure to get an install instruction from Kufatec


 Been waiting on my new harness for 6 weeks now :banghead: still on back order.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

BrownBag said:


> Been waiting on my new harness for 6 weeks now :banghead: still on back order.


 I found ordering from Kufatec.de to be much faster than ordering from Kufatec.com since Kufatec.com is handled by an OEMPlus.com which basically collect orders then gets them in bulk thus longer wait time. When I ordered my harness from Kufatec.de I had in my hands on a 3rd business day, I know I was blown away myself.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

TIGSEL said:


> I found ordering from Kufatec.de to be much faster than ordering from Kufatec.com since Kufatec.com is handled by an OEMPlus.com which basically collect orders then gets them in bulk thus longer wait time. When I ordered my harness from Kufatec.de I had in my hands on a 3rd business day, I know I was blown away myself.


 Well ****. Wonder if I can cancel my order.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

It will not let me add to cart 

http://www.kufatec.de/shop/en/Volkswagen/Tiguan/Tiguan-5N/Xenon/HID-Headlights-Adapter-VW-Tiguan 





> Product features
> 
> Please select an option to the product features in order to reach your desired item.


----------



## Wynnston (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm waiting for it all to go down in price, still so expensive for a HID upgrade.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

BrownBag said:


> It will not let me add to cart
> 
> http://www.kufatec.de/shop/en/Volkswagen/Tiguan/Tiguan-5N/Xenon/HID-Headlights-Adapter-VW-Tiguan


 It looks like they're out of it too. Shoot them an email, they respond pretty quick.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

TIGSEL said:


> It looks like they're out of it too. Shoot them an email, they respond pretty quick.


 Ya I did. I hope I can get them faster. I was told may 20th :banghead:


----------



## adurkia (Apr 23, 2013)

Tiguan is a very popular car in asia so I did some digging 

and found some chinese guy doing a fully AFS install on the 5N0, I know its not the same as the 5N2 but it comes close. with lots of photos 

http://club.autohome.com.cn/bbs/thread-c-874-14380651-1.html 

I ordered my retrofit kit from .de its been 1 week now still has not shipped so I presume something is out of stock. 

There are lots of kits like this on Taobao.com (chinese ebay) but i don't think they ship directly to US/AU. 

I'll be sure to ask for instructions from kafutec, im not sure if they provide it. 

Please keep me updated on the progress of everyone's install. so we can share experiences.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

adurkia said:


> Tiguan is a very popular car in asia so I did some digging
> 
> and found some chinese guy doing a fully AFS install on the 5N0, I know its not the same as the 5N2 but it comes close. with lots of photos
> 
> ...


 Damn, can't believe that dude is under the car with just a jack! Yikes...


----------



## adurkia (Apr 23, 2013)

proby on a budget as they charge like 50$ to install or something


----------



## pandaedward (Dec 4, 2012)

BrownBag said:


> Been waiting on my new harness for 6 weeks now :banghead: still on back order.


 My harness order from Kuafatec was also a back order, almost 2 months. But I regularly send emails to chase them up on the order.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

> Dear edgar garcia,
> 
> Thank you for your request.
> 
> ...


 :banghead:


----------



## sunbunz17 (Mar 20, 2013)

BrownBag said:


> :banghead:


 Not sure if this helps, but...... 

I got an email from Kufatec US, saying it will take approx 5 weeks. 
So I contacted a local distributor, he said he could get one for me. 
Ended up he ordered the Jetta one, instead of for Tiguan sly. Both have the same cable number: 38708 

However, I checked the wiring and its exactly the same as davc's diagram: 

10pin 14pin 
----- ------- 
[1] -->(4) 
[3] -->(14) 
[4]-->(12) 
[5]-->(5 and 7) 
[6]-->(6) 
[8]-->(11) 
[9]-->(9) 
[10]-->(10) 

It doesn't have a long cable coming out. 

I am gonna give this a shot, but first I need to source the coding tool..


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

sunbunz17 said:


> Not sure if this helps, but......
> 
> I got an email from Kufatec US, saying it will take approx 5 weeks.
> So I contacted a local distributor, he said he could get one for me.
> ...


 I used a cc harness and repined it to davcs way. I got everything to work. But the LEDS turn off when I turn the car on. I have the highline bcm in there.


----------



## pandaedward (Dec 4, 2012)

BrownBag said:


> I used a cc harness and repined it to davcs way. I got everything to work. But the LEDS turn off when I turn the car on. I have the highline bcm in there.


 I found the same issue. That's why we need those pin swap.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

pandaedward said:


> I found the same issue. That's why we need those pin swap.


 I did swap those pins. At this point I'm just waiting for my new harness to get here. Everything works fine. Once the car is on the LEDs shut off. I have the highline bcm. I have it coded the way it's suppose to be. The display tells me I have the low beam, running lights, turn signal lights and the tail lights are out. Which they are not and still work fine.


----------



## adurkia (Apr 23, 2013)

They just sent my retro fit kit today. should be here within a few days. but bam. I was in a crash my tiguan is now with the body repair for 3-4 weeks.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

adurkia said:


> They just sent my retro fit kit today. should be here within a few days. but bam. I was in a crash my tiguan is now with the body repair for 3-4 weeks.


 damn that sucks


----------



## adurkia (Apr 23, 2013)

This is become confusing

I currently have CECM (BCM) 5K0 937 084H

Acording to many forums this is Lowline or Midline and I need 087 Highline BCM. 
But in a Email to Kufatec below it says differently 

I'm not sure who to believe now.


_KUFATEC Support
4:17 PM (7 hours ago)

Thank you for your request.

We have convert many cars with the 084 BCM to xenon.

_

Did anyone here upgrade BCM ?


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

adurkia said:


> This is become confusing
> 
> I currently have CECM (BCM) 5K0 937 084H
> 
> ...


We have a se tiguan. I have been having trouble ever since I started this project. I ended getting a highline bcm from a sel. Im still waiting on Kufatec to send me my new harness. So I can start over.


----------



## davc (Nov 1, 2012)

hey guys didnt read the forums for ages. been enjoying the tig too much  well, you dont have to order the kit from kufatec just buy the ones on ebay and if required re-pin it your self its very simple just follow the wiring diagram i put up. no BCM required with all the wiring. 

in-regards to error codes my laptop stuffed up so wasn't able to code it properly. only error codes for me are left/right highbeams because i forgot to tick the highbeam selection. no other error codes pop up.

You also dont need the long wires as it doesnt need to go through the firewall to a new BCM. thus this mod is made much simpler.


----------



## adurkia (Apr 23, 2013)

This is strange which site did you order from?

i got mine from .de and I already got mine with the AFS kit.

I have been reading this

http://www.vwgolf.net.au/showthread.php?14428-DIY-OEM-Bixenon-Headlights-CECM-Upgrade-and-AFS

he managed to install the AFS on his GTI and I presume the golf is very close to our tiguan.

now since I ordered everything. I may as well atempt an AFS install and maybe take some photos.


----------



## adurkia (Apr 23, 2013)

davc said:


> hey guys didnt read the forums for ages. been enjoying the tig too much  well, you dont have to order the kit from kufatec just buy the ones on ebay and if required re-pin it your self its very simple just follow the wiring diagram i put up. no BCM required with all the wiring.
> 
> in-regards to error codes my laptop stuffed up so wasn't able to code it properly. only error codes for me are left/right highbeams because i forgot to tick the highbeam selection. no other error codes pop up.
> 
> You also dont need the long wires as it doesnt need to go through the firewall to a new BCM. thus this mod is made much simpler.


the BCM was only 120$ so I thought will just buy it incase i f**up something


----------



## pandaedward (Dec 4, 2012)

adurkia said:


> the BCM was only 120$ so I thought will just buy it incase i f**up something


I bought the highline BCM as well. Tried to put it in, vcds coded, tons of errors lighted up plus the DRL and low beam/hight beam were not turning on. 

I had to put the original mid line BCM back in. Everything is fine since. 

Having said that you may have a difference experience though.


----------



## pandaedward (Dec 4, 2012)

adurkia said:


> the BCM was only 120$ so I thought will just buy it incase i f**up something


Forgot to add that I bought the highline BCM off Ebay, it is made in Romania Hella brand. Not sure if it makes any difference.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Will see what happens today. Kufatec USA is suppose to be getting the harness in today eace:


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

pandaedward said:


> I bought the highline BCM as well. Tried to put it in, vcds coded, tons of errors lighted up plus the DRL and low beam/hight beam were not turning on.
> 
> I had to put the original mid line BCM back in. Everything is fine since.
> 
> Having said that you may have a difference experience though.


I was getting errors with the stock bcm and the highline bcm.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

I'm still waiting on Kufatec :thumbdown:


----------



## adurkia (Apr 23, 2013)

*Just got mine*

Just got mine today, hope you get yours soon.

I get my car back tomorrow and the BCM next week hopfully I will be able to take some photos and do some form of upgrade next weekend. 

so happy!


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

adurkia said:


> Just got mine today, hope you get yours soon.
> 
> I get my car back tomorrow and the BCM next week hopfully I will be able to take some photos and do some form of upgrade next weekend.
> 
> so happy!


:thumbup:


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

adurkia said:


> Just got mine today, hope you get yours soon.
> 
> I get my car back tomorrow and the BCM next week hopfully I will be able to take some photos and do some form of upgrade next weekend.
> 
> so happy!


Did you get an email saying your harness had been shipped? I got an email from them on Wednesday. I havent heard anything else from them. 



> Hello Edgar,
> 
> The original flight that our shipment was booked on was full so we were bumped to a flight arriving in this evening. We have verified that your order is on the packing list and as soon as it clears through customs and is checked in we will be shipping out your order.
> 
> ...


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

I finally got my email yesterday saying they have been shipped. I will have them monday. Hope I can figure this out.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

I just got my harness today. Did I get the right harness? We have a 2012

This is what I got


----------



## sunbunz17 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi BrownBag, 

How did you go with the retrofit?


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

sunbunz17 said:


> Hi BrownBag,
> 
> How did you go with the retrofit?


 Still trying to work everything out. Kufatec to send me the right harness this time. They sent me the wrong ones. Everything works with the cc harness that I repined. But the LEDs shut off when I turn the car on. I have light out icon on the dash. I have the highline BCM also :banghead:


----------



## sunbunz17 (Mar 20, 2013)

BrownBag said:


> Still trying to work everything out. Kufatec to send me the right harness this time. They sent me the wrong ones. Everything works with the cc harness that I repined. But the LEDs shut off when I turn the car on. I have light out icon on the dash. I have the highline BCM also :banghead:


 
Damnn... 
I don't know but if everything works fine and LEDs did turn on, that doesn't sound like the harness's issue. If the pins are not wired correctly, they wouldn't powered up at all. It sounds like its related to something else, either the coding or even the BCM. 

I haven't started mine yet as I am still waiting for my Ross-Tech cable to arrive from US. However, I got the Kufatech adapter (38708, and its labelled Jetta 5C) and jumped the cable 10 and 12. 

Did some testing without touching the BCM and coding. Everything works fine but the xenon kept flashing when I turned the engine on. It seems to me its related to coding/BCM in my case. Let see how it goes when I finish the 2nd half with BCM wiring and VCDS coding.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

sunbunz17 said:


> Damnn...
> I don't know but if everything works fine and LEDs did turn on, that doesn't sound like the harness's issue. If the pins are not wired correctly, they wouldn't powered up at all. It sounds like its related to something else, either the coding or even the BCM.
> 
> I haven't started mine yet as I am still waiting for my Ross-Tech cable to arrive from US. However, I got the Kufatech adapter (38708, and its labelled Jetta 5C) and jumped the cable 10 and 12.
> ...


 Flashing is related to coding. :thumbup:


----------



## adurkia (Apr 23, 2013)

Ok, I managed to install the Bi-Xenons 

The LEDs power up, High/Low beams work, Indicators work. 

But unlike others who have issues where the LED turn off when the engine is on. 

Mine Flashes like a mad Christmas tree. I presume its to do with coding. 

as anyone en-counted this ?


----------



## adurkia (Apr 23, 2013)

Xenons flash or LED ? coz mine is LED flashing when engine on


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

adurkia said:


> Ok, I managed to install the Bi-Xenons
> 
> The LEDs power up, High/Low beams work, Indicators work.
> 
> ...


 You need to code the car to xenons installed.


----------



## adurkia (Apr 23, 2013)

OK I managed to get everything working including AFS

If you have bought the highline BCM you need to wire differently

the cables coming out of 11 (14pin) needs to go to ping 48 and 49 on the gold plug in the BCM to do the shutters 

if you are getting errors with the upgrade of BCM ensure you have the same Mhz Fq as your Key. and you need to take it out of factory mode first and recode your key to the car.

my only problem at the moment is rear left light out not sure why i guess its still to do ith coding


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

adurkia said:


> OK I managed to get everything working including AFS
> 
> If you have bought the highline BCM you need to wire differently
> 
> ...


Im waiting on the new harness to come in today. I got the wrongs ones. I did recode the highline BCM to my keys. But I didnt move the wires around going to the highline BCM. Which I will try next ones I get my harness. :beer:


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

Got my harness yesterday from Kufatec. Still have the same problem. Now the LEDS wont trun on.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

adurkia you got PM


----------



## sunbunz17 (Mar 20, 2013)

Finally got the VAG cable and started the retrofit today.

For those who are trying to release the pins from the Connectors but still stuck in struggle town. You need to find something which fits in the top/bottom holes to release the pin.

This one in the picture is Connector A pin 8, which is bigger than pin 6, 7 and 28.


----------



## sunbunz17 (Mar 20, 2013)

I am having minor issues with my retrofit.
The bi-xenon, LED, high beam, indicators etc work fine, however, there is a light bulb warning light on the dash.

Using VCDS auto-scan, I have the following fault code:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

-----
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 086 M HW: 5K0 937 086 M
Component: BCM PQ35 M 021 0068 
Revision: BC021001 
Coding: 40180A3B802518C0408800C0340089644B550488536D8960648040000040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3E5DD9DBA920FCE8127

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5N2 955 119 HW: Labels: 

1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 19121 013 0204 
Coding: 009795

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
Component: RLS 030113 05 54 0403 
Coding: 02304D

4 Faults Found:
01495 - Bulb for High-Beams; Left (M30) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 169
Mileage: 2143 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.10
Time: 17:05:44

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 11.55 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

01499 - Bulb for High-Beams; Right (M32) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 169
Mileage: 2143 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.10
Time: 17:05:44

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 11.50 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

02896 - Control Circuit for LED Module for DRL and Parking Light; Left 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 209
Mileage: 2143 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.10
Time: 17:23:40

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.15 V
OFF 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

02898 - Control Circuit for LED Module for DRL and Parking Light; Right 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 209
Mileage: 2143 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.10
Time: 17:19:43

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 11.80 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 


------------------------------------------------------------------

*Here is my setting:
Byte 14:*









*Byte 15:*









*Byte 17:*









*Byte 18:*









With these settings, it seems to be using bi xenon for high beam instead of the other light (the one closer to the grill).

If I check the bit 2 in Byte 17, the high beam just dont work at all. (Neither bi xenon or the actual high beam).

*Any idea guys???
Am I missing anything?*


----------



## sunbunz17 (Mar 20, 2013)

Forgot to mention, here is my Adapter wiring:









And for the Connectors wiring:
Connect A, pin 7 > pin 6
Connect A, pin 8 > pin 28
Connect A, pin 28 > Connector C, pin 28.


I tried to clear the light warning fault code in VCDS, but they came back when I switch the engine on the next time.


----------



## BrownBag (May 18, 2006)

I have the same problem on my tiguan. I have lights out on the dash which i dont. When I got into 09 and switch byte 1 and switch it to 04, thats when the outter taillights shut off. So I had to switch it back.

I finally got my new kufatec harness. come to find out they are not wired right. Josh from kufatec told me its in my coding. But yet I have the coding done right and im also using a highline BCM. The harness on the new kufatec the drls and leds are wired together. I didnt want to cut up a new harness. So I sent it back got my money back. I ended up getting the power from the bumper side marker lights (i color matched them so i took them out) for the park lamps. It worked for now, until I can figure this whole thing out with these lights, my drls dont work which is fine. But I still get light out on the dash. 

I moved the wires back to the stock location under the dash. I couldnt get mine to work that way.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

Just a thought, it may have something to do with corner assist feature. Since SEL's use ex-high beams and all other lower models use fog light I would think they should be wired accordingly?


----------



## sunbunz17 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hmmm.. I may check the coding for that.
But my one has been using fog lights as the cornering assistnace thing.
My one is the Australian 2013 model.

I tested the Kufatec adapter and headlights before I actually did any Connectors wiring, and the highbeams were definitely working fine. They only have issues after I did the connector wiring and coding.

I doubt both high beam bulbs went out during install, but I may have a look at the bulbs just in case. LOL

For the connector wiring, I understand the reason to do pin 28 jumping, but not 100% about the pin 6, 7 and 8. Any idea about these 2?


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

Tiguans that are factory equipped with HID's are bi-xenons (one projector does both low and high beams) therefore they're naturally have a vacant ex-high beam spot in them, VW used that spot for a cornering lightst. They couldn't do that on halogens since high beam and low beam use separate bulbs, therefore they've used fog lights instead as a cornering lightst. So when the halogen headlights are replaced with HID's and coded the wiring must also be changed to direct cornering lights from fog lights to headlights. Once again, this is just my theory.

However before you mess with the wiring I'd un-check bit7 (cornering lights) first and see if that does the trick.


----------



## sunbunz17 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks Tigsel,
Unfortunately un-checking bit 7 (cornering lights) didn't work.


----------



## sunbunz17 (Mar 20, 2013)

Problem Solved.... (sort of )

So basically either my coding didn't registered correctly, or the change I made in byte 25 solved the issue.

Byte 25 change.









I made that change, cleared the error code, and it stopped those error messages about 'Check front highbeam lights'. Of course, the highbeam now uses the shutter instead of the actual high beam (those ones closest to the front grill).
I have no issue with that, but still prefer to use the highbeam light for actual high beam.

However, occassionally I can see the error light on dash, saying 'Check Front Left Light'.
Used VCDS, and this is the only error. (Note that those high beam errors are no longer appearing)

1 Fault Found:
02896 - Control Circuit for LED Module for DRL and Parking Light; Left 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 207
Reset counter: 14
Mileage: 2399 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.14.21
Time: 12:36:46

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.05 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
ON 


I will see if there is bad connection or something really stuffed.


----------



## Dimce84 (Aug 19, 2013)

Question!

Regarding the type of bulb and ballasts. Must we use OEM? If not, what type of kit would i need to install into the oem housing?


----------



## Phatzoom (Apr 9, 2014)

Did anyone ever figure out how to the DRL wiring to work without the bulb lights? I have a 2012 CC and the wiring appears to be exactly the same as the 2012 Tiguan. The high beam sutter is in the same pin location. I'm a summing the DRL lights would be the same as well.


----------



## Wynnston (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi All,

With the help of this thread I've completed the install reasonably successfully.

There are two problems that I have which someone might be able to shed some light on.

I have headlights from an LHD country but I live in a RHD country. Do these headlights have an internal switch to change the reflection pattern of the main beam, or has anyone successfully changed one over by pulling the headlight apart?

The DRL's are running at 100% which is way too bright at night time. How do I control the brightness level. I tried the DRL % thing in VCDS with no luck so I'm guessing it's how it's wired. Has anyone come across this and had any luck fixing it?

Thanks in advance.

W


----------



## cukeman (May 3, 2018)

*Tiguan 2013*

Hi, i have a 2013 tiguan tha had originaly a bi xenon headligth.
the car had an acident and i had to chang it to a xenon headligths.
the heatligts is workin fin but the high beam is not working and there is a light warning light on the dash.


----------



## qlasiq (Nov 20, 2018)

Hey all, 
Sorry to bring back an old thread but hoping someone out there with way more experience can help me out.

I'm nearing completion of the bi-xenon retrofit on my 2016 R Line and am running into a few problems.

When everything is hooked up and coded for bi-xenons during the day, my LEDs/DRLs pulse/flash when headlight switch is set to Auto. When switched to the far right I get LEDs not pulsing and DS3 lit. and when switched to *0* I get nothing. 
At night, in auto and to the far right I get full LED's and Xenon and still no low beam *0*.

So my two questions are, *how do I get my LED's to not pulse during the day and why do I not get anything out of my low beams?*

I'm using OBDeleven and the weird thing is Im not getting any faults or errors. The only thing I get is in the long coding section of the Address 09 both Bytes 15 and 18 have red lines underneath which I assume means that theres a conflict.

*Is the issue with coding or do I need to switch out my BCM?*

Coding:
Car: Volkswagen Tiguan R-line
Year: 2016
Body type: SUV
Engine: CCTA 147 kW (200 HP) 2.0 l
Mileage: 150460 KM

---------------------------------------------------------------
09 Central Electrics

System description: BCM PQ35 M 
Software number: 5K0937086AB
Software version: 0183
Hardware number: 5K0937086AB
Hardware version: 122
Long coding: EF1A0A1B80232EC4018800C1140009EC4E7DAE86566D8DF0E4844804A040

Subsystems:
System description: WWS316 040515
Software number: 5N1955119B
Software version: 0664
Hardware version: 24
Long coding: 009795

System description: RLS 010615 05
Software number: 1K0955559AH
Software version: 0403
Hardware version: 54
Long coding: 02304D

Trouble codes:
No trouble codes found


----------

